# Hang on! I'm confused....



## Adie1981 (Mar 22, 2015)

which one of these do I buy?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Gaggia-Classic-RI8161-Machine-Professional/dp/B0000C72XS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1427126000&sr=8-1&keywords=Gaggia+Classic

or

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Gaggia-Classic-RI9403-11-machine/dp/B00P2I15ZY/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1427126000&sr=8-2&keywords=Gaggia+Classic


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?21938-2015-gaggia-pro-and-cons


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Gaggia-Classic-RI8161-Machine-Professional/dp/B0000C72XS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1427126000&sr=8-1&keywords=Gaggia+Classic

I would buy that one.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Second one is for the latest Classic variant. On the plus side it has a stainless steel boiler as opposed to aluminium on the other one. Downside is it doesn't have a three way solenoid and adjusting the pressure, should the owner want to do it, isn't either possible or straightforward as it is on older models. All Classics come with pressure set at 15 bar which is great for the pressurised basket it comes supplied with which is designed to produce lots of frothy crema which the less experienced espresso maker thinks is the sign of a good shot - it isn't. As you will see from other Classic owners on the forum, the optimum pressure is around 10 bar. Adjusting the OPV (over pressure valve) is quite easy with the aid of a modified portafilter with pressure gauge attached - available on loan via the forum.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Adie1981 said:


> which one of these do I buy?
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Gaggia-Classic-RI8161-Machine-Professional/dp/B0000C72XS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1427126000&sr=8-1&keywords=Gaggia+Classic
> 
> ...


Try these

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?22865-Gaggia-classic-with-solenoid-upgrade-and-rancillo-wand


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Try these
> 
> http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?22865-Gaggia-classic-with-solenoid-upgrade-and-rancillo-wand


Probably a far batter option.

Why Gaggia fixed what wasn't broken I don't know..


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Rhys said:


> Why Gaggia fixed what wasn't broken I don't know..


Comes under the loose heading 'innovation'.


----------



## Adie1981 (Mar 22, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> Try these
> 
> http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?22865-Gaggia-classic-with-solenoid-upgrade-and-rancillo-wand


Thanks for this! Hopefully I'm not too late.


----------

